# BOSS 8.2 Poly VXT



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

BOSS 8.2 poly VXT. works flawlessly, owned by older gentleman. looks like it was used very rarely. going a different direction this season, getting into another DXT.

located in milford CT, 3500$

have a steel 9.2 also, completely re-done, 3500 as well.
new V-wings and center section. was a power-V, sandblasted and painted all trip springs and a-frame. new power harness,return springs and one light. 

truck side for 03 + ram 2500 for additional 800
truck side for 99-07 superduty f250/350 for addtional 500.

call/text 2035218717 can send pics then. thank you.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

These were owned by you, and you're the "older gentleman" described in the ad? Decent prices on both blades.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

no, let me specify, the VXT steel has seen no snow since its rebuild. the poly was owned by an older gentleman prior to me, and i have not used it once other than demoing it on my truck, and moving it between shops.


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

steel VXT sold! 
poly and truck sides still available


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I sent you a text!


----------



## pipelayer (Oct 6, 2013)

poly and ram truck side pending sale
ford truck side pending sale


----------

